

This Woman Invented a Way to Run 30 Lab Tests on Only One Drop of Blood - kqr2
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/02/elizabeth-holmes-theranos/

======
sjg007
Absolutely amazing. She took something academics were discussing mostly
theoretically (microfluidics on a chip) and turned it into some real.

------
lazyjones
I'd love to get a small device for regular testing at home. I guess this could
be one step closer in this direction.

